# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  سلام . تو رو خدا کمکم کنید خیلی خیلی نا امیدم ....  لطفا همه بیان

## parisa 123

سلام . سال نوتون مبارک!
دخترم , پیش دانشگاهی , میانگین تراز 5750 , معدل نهایی 18.20 , میانگین رتبه کشوری 15000 در ازمون های قلم چی , بابا جانباز 35 درصده  
خیلی نا امیدم , حالم گرفته است , همش دلهره دارم , بخاطر همین اصلا نمی تونم خوب بخونم , ازمون امروز هم ترازم شد 5800 
106 روز مونده , میدونم وقت زیادی نیست و یکم دیره ,  ولی بازم میشه خودتو بالا بکشی ,  ازمونا تابستون ترازام رو 5000 بود ولی شیوه خوندنمو تغییر دادم و از ازمون 10 مهر همین جور پیوسته یا 5800 یا 5700 ام اصلا بالا نمیره , سوالم اینه :

*چه کار کنم که از 15000 توی 100 روز بشم 3000 ؟؟؟ 

*تورو خدا هر کی میدونه کمکم کنه . ایشالا همه به ارزوشون برسن!
 

ایشالا هیشکی مثل من نا امید نشه :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2): 

درصدام : 
ادبیات 40  عربی 15  دینی 45 زبان 75 
ریاضی 50 زیست 35 فیزیک 30 شیمی 40

----------


## Mr_ES

خیلی ساده هست 

باید روزی حداقل 10 ساعت و حداکثر 13 ساعت بخونی 3000 چیه من قول زیر 2000 رو بهت میدم تو اجرا کن اگه نیاوردی بیا اینجا هرچی خواستی بهم بگو  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Masoume

> خیلی ساده هست 
> 
> باید روزی حداقل 10 ساعت و حداکثر 13 ساعت بخونی 3000 چیه من قول زیر 2000 رو بهت میدم تو اجرا کن اگه نیاوردی بیا اینجا هرچی خواستی بهم بگو


من 16 ساعت عین... میخونم و نتیجه هم نمیگیرم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mr.Dr

> سلام . سال نوتون مبارک!
> دخترم , پیش دانشگاهی , میانگین تراز 5750 , معدل نهایی 18.20 , میانگین رتبه کشوری 15000 در ازمون های قلم چی ,* بابا جانباز 35 درصده* 
> خیلی نا امیدم , حالم گرفته است , همش دلهره دارم , بخاطر همین اصلا نمی تونم خوب بخونم , ازمون امروز هم ترازم شد 5800 
> 106 روز مونده , میدونم وقت زیادی نیست و یکم دیره ,  ولی بازم میشه خودتو بالا بکشی ,  ازمونا تابستون ترازام رو 5000 بود ولی شیوه خوندنمو تغییر دادم و از ازمون 10 مهر همین جور پیوسته یا 5800 یا 5700 ام اصلا بالا نمیره , سوالم اینه :
> 
> *چه کار کنم که از 15000 توی 100 روز بشم 3000 ؟؟؟ 
> 
> *تورو خدا هر کی میدونه کمکم کنه . ایشالا همه به ارزوشون برسن!
>  
> ...


اینو ببین امیدوار میشی :
!!!!! اوج تاثیر سهمیه ایثارگران در کنکور !!!!!

----------


## Mr_ES

> من 16 ساعت عین... میخونم و نتیجه هم نمیگیرم


داداش خیلی ببخش ها ولی معلومه 16 ساعت میخونی با ایننکه اینقد انلاینی 
داداش 2 ساعت بخون ولی واقعا بخون نه که میخوای با 16 ساعت الکی به یه جا بررسی به اون نمیگن خوندن

----------


## Masoume

> داداش خیلی ببخش ها ولی معلومه 16 ساعت میخونی با ایننکه اینقد انلاینی 
> داداش 2 ساعت بخون ولی واقعا بخون نه که میخوای با 16 ساعت الکی به یه جا بررسی به اون نمیگن خوندن


ببخشا ولی من وقتی انلاینم 10 ساعت میخونم... روزایی ک نت نمیام 16 ساعت میخونم
درضمن منم منظورم مفید بودن بود.

----------


## dorsa20

> داداش خیلی ببخش ها ولی معلومه 16 ساعت میخونی با ایننکه اینقد انلاینی 
> داداش 2 ساعت بخون ولی واقعا بخون نه که میخوای با 16 ساعت الکی به یه جا بررسی به اون نمیگن خوندن



داداش دختره دادشمون :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): درس خوندن کیفیتش فرق داره

----------


## Mr_ES

داداش مطمعنم مفید نمیخونی اگه بخونی به یه جا میرسی قول میدمت

----------


## parisa 123

ازتون واقعا ممنونم ولی اصلا خواهشا بحث سهمیه رو نمی خوام وسط بکشم . از همون اول سال این که سهمیه دارم رو فراموش کردم و اینجا هم اشتباه کرده گفتم بابام جانبازه . خواهشا بهم بگین چه جوری 3 هزار بشم ؟؟ راهنماییم کنین که چه جوری درس بخونم ؟

----------


## dorsa20

> داداش مطمعنم مفید نمیخونی اگه بخونی به یه جا میرسی قول میدمت



کیفیتو داداش واقعا درسته.......

----------


## dorsa20

> ازتون واقعا ممنونم ولی اصلا خواهشا بحث سهمیه رو نمی خوام وسط بکشم . از همون اول سال این که سهمیه دارم رو فراموش کردم و اینجا هم اشتباه کرده گفتم بابام جانبازه . خواهشا بهم بگین چه جوری 3 هزار بشم ؟؟ راهنماییم کنین که چه جوری درس بخونم ؟




بخون ..و فعل ن رو حذف کن ...اینجا نمیدونم چرا اینقدر بچه ها منفی باف شدن تازگیا...مطمئن باش خوب بخونی و به تراز فکر نکنید خواهید رسید..اصلا شما چرا دارید فکر رتبه میکنید از الان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Masoume

> داداش مطمعنم مفید نمیخونی اگه بخونی به یه جا میرسی قول میدمت


چاکریم داداش

----------


## parisa 123

چه جوری خب ؟؟؟ بهم یاد بدین ؟؟ دارم میگم الان 6 ماهه هر جور بخونم تراز بالاتر از 5800 نمیره؟http://forum.konkur.in/images/smilie...hoo%20(68).gif

----------


## parisa 123

اخه رتبم با پزشکی خیلی فاصله داره . تازه همین ها که الان از من بالاترن تو کنکور هم هستن . حتی بیشترم میشن

----------


## Homayoon

> چه جوری خب ؟؟؟ بهم یاد بدین ؟؟ دارم میگم الان 6 ماهه هر جور بخونم تراز بالاتر از 5800 نمیره؟http://forum.konkur.in/images/smilie...hoo%20(68).gif



سلام
یاد خدا آرامش بخش قلب هاست
شما اشرف مخلوقات خدا هستید ، خدایی که انقد مهربونه که مهربونی و رحمتش بی نهایت هست
شاید شنیده باشین که میگن ناامیدی یعنی بی ایمانی
اره خب وقتی انسان ناامید میشه خدای متعال رو محدود فرض میکنه (اعوذ بالله) ، خدایی که قادر مطلق هست و بر همه چیر احاطه داره
بهتون توصیه میکنم برین آیات 2و3 سوره طلاق رو با معنی بخونید و بهش فکر کنید
پس ناامیدی جای نداره
یک فایل صوتی هم از دکتر کاویانی عزیز هست که تازه در سایتشون گذاشتن خیلی خوبه اگه گوشش بدین
امیدوارم تونسته باشم کمکتون کنم
آرزو میکنم روزی در همین سایت در بهترین جایگاهی که آرزوشو دارین ببینمتون

----------


## Amir h

پریسا خانم باسهمیتون راحت قبول میشید اختصاصی بین 10 تا 20 بزنید عمومی هم 30 تا 40 تو کنکور راحت همه چی قبولین

----------


## nima4211

> اینو ببین امیدوار میشی :
> !!!!! اوج تاثیر سهمیه ایثارگران در کنکور !!!!!


خیلی ببخشید
آقا فک کردی شاهد ها حق تورو میخورن؟
نه عزیزم اینا یه سهمیه جدا دارن در ضمن رتبه 1200شاهد اصلا رتبه خوبی نیست.
پس لطف کنید دیگه از این بحثا نکنید.
اصلا خوبیت نداره.

----------


## GHZO7

وقتی  طرف با رتبه 71هزار کشور با سهمیه پزشکی سنندج قبول میشه 
احتمالاشما  با 15هزار کشور دانشگاه تهران قبول بشین :Yahoo (21): 
انگیزه بیشتر از این میخوای؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

سهمیه داریو نا امیدی؟ :Yahoo (21): 
 :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (22):

----------


## Masoume

> خیلی ببخشید
> آقا فک کردی شاهد ها حق تورو میخورن؟
> نه عزیزم اینا یه سهمیه جدا دارن در ضمن رتبه 1200شاهد اصلا رتبه خوبی نیست.
> پس لطف کنید دیگه از این بحثا نکنید.
> اصلا خوبیت نداره.


خدایی سهمیه رتبه رو بدتر میکنه...

----------


## parisa 123

گفتم که فرض میکنم که سهمیه ندارم

----------


## Masoume

> گفتم که فرض میکنم که سهمیه ندارم


خدایی راه حلی ندارم ابجی چون خودمم داغونم

----------


## Mr_ES

بهت  گفتم که برو بخون این لحظاط رو هم باید غنیمت بشماری و تلاش کنی پس چرا نشستی برو درستو بخون  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mahsa dr

سلام دوست عزیز به  این فکر نکن که چقدر دیگه مونده واینکه چقدر مطلب نخونده داری چون این خودش یک استرس بزرگ هستش واز نظر فکری شما اذیت میشین سعی کن با ارامش بخونی.

----------


## Mr_ES

> سلام دوست عزیز به  این فکر نکن که چقدر دیگه مونده واینکه چقدر مطلب نخونده داری چون این خودش یک استرس بزرگ هستش واز نظر فکری شما اذیت میشین سعی کن با ارامش بخونی.


 موافق عالی اومدی :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## parisa 123

از همه تون ممنونم . ایشالا همگی موفق باشن و به خواسته شون برسن . 
ولی سوال من اینه که برا پیشرفت تراز چه جوری بخونم ؟ شیوه خوندنم چه جوری باشه ؟ چکار کنم تو 3 ماه به پزشکی برسم و رتبم بشه 3000 , 2000 ؟

----------


## nima4211

> وقتی  طرف با رتبه 71هزار کشور با سهمیه پزشکی سنندج قبول میشه 
> احتمالاشما  با 15هزار کشور دانشگاه تهران قبول بشین
> انگیزه بیشتر از این میخوای؟


اصلا حرف من این نبود.
گفتم که اونا حق کسی رو ضایع نمیکنن. ولی به خاطر اینکه باباشون جانبازه خب حق بدین دیگه اینقد بی انصاف نباشید.

----------


## Mr_ES

> از همه تون ممنونم . ایشالا همگی موفق باشن و به خواسته شون برسن . 
> ولی سوال من اینه که برا پیشرفت تراز چه جوری بخونم ؟ شیوه خوندنم چه جوری باشه ؟ چکار کنم تو 3 ماه به پزشکی برسم و رتبم بشه 3000 , 2000 ؟


 من  چون سال  دوم هستم و زیاد از دروس شما با خبر نیستم ولی فکر کنم با این برنامه بتونین به یه جا برسین 
اول اینکه سعی کنین دروس  اختصاصی و عمومی رو هر روز 60 به 40   بخونین و زیاد تست بزنید  چقد زیاد تست بزنین اینقد مسلط تر میشید تو درس مورد نظر و یه چیز رو بگم هر دقیقه که تلف میکنید سرنوشت شما رو عوض میکنه پس سعی کنید همیشه تلاش کنید و تلاش خود را از دست ندهید و وقتی نتیجه کنکور اومد اینجا هم اطلاع بدین انشالله اگه تجربی هستین پزشکی و اگه ریاض هستین تو صنعتی شریف یه رشته خوب بخونین  یا الله  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ali TiR

*به نظرم به تراز فکر نکنین ! من تنها چیزی که دغدغه ام نیس تراز و رتبه آزمون های آزمایشی هست ! از وقتی که بهش فکر نکردم و با تمرکز و فراغ بال درس خوندم از تابستون تا الان 1700 تا پیشرفت تراز داشتم . هر موقع هم ترازم کم شد بدون هیچ استرسی با تلاش بیشتر به مسیرم ادامه دادم . علت عدم موفقیت من در سال گذشته دغدغه تراز آزمون های آزمایشی بود ، به طوری که کسب رتبه خوب تو آزمون مهم تر از کنکور شده بود !! و این تو کنکور بهم ضربه زد ... آزمون های آزمایشی معیار موفقیت در کنکور نیستن ... با خیال راحت درستو بخون وبه فکر رتبه و تراز نباش ...*

----------


## fatima.te

عزیزم اول اولویت هاتو مشخص کن مثلا باید یه سری دروس رو بیشتر و با تایم بالا تری کار کنی،چیزی مث زیست و شیمی که اکثریت بیشتر میخونن بعد هم توجه خوبی به عمومیات داشته باشی،از ریاضی و فیزیک هم اونای ک تا الان خودت حس کردی تو این مباحث قوی تری رو بیشتر کار کن و از الان رو اونا بیشتر مانور بده تا تسلط تو کنکور کاملا بالا باشه این از اصل مطلب که بایدیه کنکورته.
و اینکه میگی ترازت تکون نخورده تو دقیق کارنامتو تحیل میکنی ؟هر ازمون کنار هم براشون ببین چه پیشرفت و پسرفتایی داشتی و دلیلشون چیا بوده ک اینجوری شده نقاط مثبتتو یجا یادداشت کن و اونا رو ادامه بده ببین میتونی نقاط مثبتتو واسه درسایی ک ضعیف عمل کردی تعمیم بدی یا نه اگه شد ک عالیه اگه نه سعی با صدبار امتحان کردن بالاخره روشتو تو درسایی ک ضعفته پیدا کنی مثلا با تست بیشتر کار کردن،عمیق تر خوندن.و اینکه ازموناتو خیلی خوب تحلیل کن تو دو هفته زحمت کشیدی خوندی پس باید ساعت زیادی هم زحمتشو به خودت بدی که دلیل اشتباهات چیا بوده ک از پس سوالا برنیومدی،و برا هر سوال باید از خودت بپرسی چرا؟اگه درسته چرا درسته اگه غلط زدی چرا غلط زدی کجا رو بدفهمیدی ک غلط زدی یا چرا شک کردی و...
بعد از اینا هم بهت بگم رو تراز حساس نشو،من به چشم خودم کلی ادم دورو برم دیدم که از کنکور نتیجه متفاوت تری نسبت به ترازشون گرفتن.پارسال از بچه های مدرسمون یکی ترازش 6500قلم بود و خدایی این ترازو میاورد نه با تقلب یا چیز دیگه ولی الان پزشکی پردیس کاشان میخونه،یکی دیگه بود میانگینش 5800بود و فقط دوسه بار شد 6000الان پزشکی سراسری جهرم میخونه.پس تو سعی کن درسارو عمیق بفهمی تا تو کنکور برد کنی
موفق باشی

----------


## omid94

دوست عزیز
چند فاکتور برای افزایش تراز هست
یکی سرمایه گذاری روی درسایی که تراز بالایی بهت میده مثلا تو عمومی عربی و ادبیات و البته یه حد قابل قبول تو زبان و معارف تو اختصاصیا هم همین طور در عین حفظ یه حد قابل قبول تو زیست و شیمی باید تو ریاضی و فیزیک ترازتو ببری بالا.
یه نکته ای رو هم در نظر بگیر و اون این که استرس و نا امیدی سدی برای پیشرفته چون خود منو سال گذشته همین موقع تا کنور و روز کنکور نابود کرد.

----------


## pouyasadeghi

ببین خواهر من با این تراز دخترتون احتمالا با سهمیه رادیولوژی و پرستاری دولتی و هفتاد هشتاد درصد ازاد پزشکی قبول میشه

----------


## parisa 123

ممنونم از راهنمایی هاتون خیلی مفید بود

----------


## dorsa20

> ممنونم از راهنمایی هاتون خیلی مفید بود


حله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟مشکلی دیگه ندارید؟؟؟؟؟اگه دارید بگیدا!!!

----------


## امیر17

عام علیکم..ببین همین که 35 درصد داری بگیر تخت بخواب...! هع

----------


## parisa 123

هنوز حل حل که نیست . اینو در جواب یکی از کاربرا گفتم . بلد نیستم چجوری باید پاسخ به پست داد

----------


## Healer

سلام دوست گرام میانگین تراز من ۶۴۰۰
در مورد اختصاصیا بهتره زیست و شیمی رو خوب بخونی متاسفانه وضعیت دقیق درسیتو تو ی درسا بطور جداگانه نگفتی اگه زیست ضعیغی فاگوزیست و کتاب همایش عمارلو عالیه وقتی میخونی بهتره مطالبلو بنویسی باعث میشه جزییاتو رو پیدا کنی که فقط به صرف خوندن بدست نمیاد تستم زیاد نزن فقط سراسری چون تاثیرزیادی نداره درصد من این آزمون ۷۰ بود دوم زدم
واسه شیمی مبتکرانو و کتابو بخون تست سراسری بیشتر بزن وقت واسه تالیفی نیست
زمینم سرسری بخون سه تا بزنی
ریاضی خودم افتضاحه نظری ندارم!
فیزیک و ریاضی خیلی تعیین کنندن واسه فیزیک گاج توسی درسنامه+تست سراسری
در مورد عمومیا تاثیر ادبیات بیشتر از همست قرابتتو تقویت کن سعی کن زیادشعر بخونی و خودم مفهوم دراری گاج سبزم نوشته همشو
عربی حتما متنشو بخون آسونه خیلی سبزم خوبه اما عربی نگهدار آخر عمومیا چون وقت گیره هرچند تاثیر زیادی داره اما دینی و زبان تندتر حل میشن
دینی گاج سفیدو بخون و زبان مبتکران اناری متنای زبانم بخون آسونن
امیدوارم کمکی کرده باشم

----------


## R E Z A

> سلام . سال نوتون مبارک!
> دخترم , پیش دانشگاهی , میانگین تراز 5750 , معدل نهایی 18.20 , میانگین رتبه کشوری 15000 در ازمون های قلم چی , بابا جانباز 35 درصده  
> خیلی نا امیدم , حالم گرفته است , همش دلهره دارم , بخاطر همین اصلا نمی تونم خوب بخونم , ازمون امروز هم ترازم شد 5800 
> 106 روز مونده , میدونم وقت زیادی نیست و یکم دیره ,  ولی بازم میشه خودتو بالا بکشی ,  ازمونا تابستون ترازام رو 5000 بود ولی شیوه خوندنمو تغییر دادم و از ازمون 10 مهر همین جور پیوسته یا 5800 یا 5700 ام اصلا بالا نمیره , سوالم اینه :
> 
> *چه کار کنم که از 15000 توی 100 روز بشم 3000 ؟؟؟ 
> 
> *تورو خدا هر کی میدونه کمکم کنه . ایشالا همه به ارزوشون برسن!
>  
> ...



شما حالتون خوبه واقعا؟؟؟جانباز 35 درصد پدرتون تراز هم که خوبه کجاش بده؟؟شهر ما دانش آموز بوده با تراز پایین تر از شما معدل 17.80 که بازم کمتره شده سه رقمی و داره پزشکی میخونه شما یه سر برید بنیاد شهید و کارنامه ها رو ببینید نگرانم نباشید

----------


## parisa 123

من کاری به سهمیه ندارم . فرضم اینه که سهمیه ندارم . عادی میخام رتبه ام بشه 3000 . چند بار بگم

----------

